# How do I fix "Missing dependency matching Origin" errors?



## posman (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi

I'm using poudriere and qemu-user-static to build packages for ARM (Raspberry Pi)

When I try to build lxde-meta it fails with this error:


```
pkg-static: Missing dependency matching Origin: 'x11-fonts/libXft' Version: '2.3.1_2'

Failed to install the following 1 package(s): /packages/All/pango-1.36.8.txz
*** Error code 70
```
(I've attached the entire log)

libXft already exists but it's a different version: libXft-2.3.2

Also the exact same error is stopping me to build ntop. Fails when building rrdtool-1.4.8_6 and graphviz-2.38.0_6.


----------

